# Albino (leucistic?) Endler



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a herd of Endlers Livebearers in my 20L. In the 8 months or so I've had them, they've thrown literally HUNDREDS of fry. They look "true" (same length tail swords, no white on the dorsal), but their parentage isn't documented, and TBH I don't really care that much.

However, in that time, they made one albino or leucistic fry. Because I didn't want the apisto to eat him, I chucked him in with the CPDS and cherry shrimp. He's thriving there (including doing his wiggly mating dance to the CPD females, they probably think he's a moron), and almost big enough to go back into the 20L. His growth is much slower than the males left in the 20. He's uniformly pale yellow/iridescent white, with red on his tail swords and a bit of green iridescence on his body. 

The question? Again, I don't really care one way or the other, but is it possible for "true" Endlers to occasionally throw an albino fry? Has anyone had this happen? Or is this pretty much a sign of a guppy granddaddy somewhere in his lineage? 

I wish I could take decent pictures, but they're all too fast for my phone!

Julia


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Albinos originate from normal coloured fish. In the wild they are less likely to survive than in a hobbyists tank. Is it an albino or just a gold coloured variant?


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm going to guess gold-coloured variant? His tail fins have red on them, and he's got a green iridescent sheen on a cream-coloured body. Eyes are dark, not pink. I'll try to take a video today. Sometimes I can get a better shot than with a picture that way.


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm in the exact same boat as you Julia.
About a month ago I noticed an "off colour" (cream) endler fry in my breeder tank. I watched it closely and noticed it had pink eyes. 
I scooped it out and put it in a 5g tank with 3 other endler "buddies". 
It's been growing and doing well and have never seen another one yet, nor do I know what female endler has the recessive trait?


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

Here's some pic's of my albino female Endler. (hard to take as it's always on the move)


----------

